# Seller beware Eric Evans



## vbbish

Figured I would give everyone a heads up about this putz.
Wasted days getting him specific pictures so he could send me a fraudulent e transfer.
Big story about how he absolutely must have the guitar left at his backdoor. Guy wasn’t even smart enough to give me his address before asking for shipping confirmation.
I also find it funny (and perhaps a bit telling) that his only rated feedback (5 big stars) was from the one and only Casey Ducharme. (If you know. You know)


----------



## Petunia

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tdotrob

Damn Fraudulent E Transfer, how does that work?


----------



## vbbish

tdotrob said:


> Damn Fraudulent E Transfer, how does that work?


It looked like this. Basically asking for me to ship the guitar before I received the cash. Which was a dead giveaway. Also the fact that the email address came from a gmail account was rather laughable.

I have done countless e transfer transactions without any issue so this admittedly stuck out like a sore thumb. However someone who didn’t use it quite as much could be tricked.


----------



## tdotrob

For sure, thanks for Sharing.


----------



## nbs2005

You need to forward this to Interac's fraud department. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## player99

I don't know Casey Ducharme. What's he infamous for?


----------



## Hammerhands

What was the from address of the email?

Hi, Dave??


----------



## Moosehead

Most banks also have a limit on etransfers. At TD my limit is 3k per 24hr period.


----------



## vbbish

Hammerhands said:


> What was the from address of the email?
> 
> Hi, Dave??


----------



## ZeroGravity

A good way to combat this is to turn on auto-deposit, that way any (legit) e-transfer goes directly into your account without having to click a potentially fraudulent link or answer a security question. You get an email that says that it has been "deposited" which wouldn't happen with a fraudulent transfer email.


----------



## t_lecuyer

ZeroGravity said:


> A good way to combat this is to turn on auto-deposit, that way any (legit) e-transfer goes directly into your account without having to click a potentially fraudulent link or answer a security question. You get an email that says that it has been "deposited" which wouldn't happen with a fraudulent transfer email.


Man, that sucks that you had issues, thanks for letting us know. 

A few months ago I had a guy show up for local pickup for a guitar pedal (350$) and he got really pissed that I had Auto Deposit on, which to this day I don't get. I asked why it was a bad idea (especially since he had my name, phone number, address, email and all my info on top of probably finding out more about me through Google searches) and he took the pedal (at least after payment processed) and left while swearing at me. Anyway, I keep it on and I'm happy to have found this place where people have been excellent to deal with.


----------



## Diablo

I posted a long story in the other EMT thread last week about my experience with auto-deposit, so wont bore anyone by re-typing it. TLR- Never again. I want as much control of what goes in my account as out.


----------



## ZeroGravity

t_lecuyer said:


> A few months ago I had a guy show up for local pickup for a guitar pedal (350$) and he got really pissed that I had Auto Deposit on, which to this day I don't get. I asked why it was a bad idea (especially since he had my name, phone number, address, email and all my info on top of probably finding out more about me through Google searches)


The only thing I can think of is for mistake protection for the sender. If you send a transfer to the wrong email and they have auto-deposit turned on, it gets deposited to their account and no way to reverse it or cancel it at that point. All the more reason to make sure and confirm the correct email address before hitting send.


----------



## t_lecuyer

Diablo said:


> I posted a long story in the other EMT thread last week about my experience with auto-deposit, so wont bore anyone by re-typing it. TLR- Never again. I want as much control of what goes in my account as out.


Just read that story... man, that's a bit nuts. Always wondered if that kind of thing would happen, but at same time, this was entirely that guy's fault, as in, if you send money to someone you have to select them from your list. He should have checked before sending that kind of amount. 

I'm still comfortable having it on but can understand why in some cases (larger pruchases, etc) it would leave some uneasy. I guess what I never got (thinking i'm a reasonable person in general), is why he got so upset and swore at me. I would have gladly removed the Auto Deposit had he asked or accepted cash.


----------



## t_lecuyer

ZeroGravity said:


> The only thing I can think of is for mistake protection for the sender. If you send a transfer to the wrong email and they have auto-deposit tunred on, it gets deposited to their account and no way to reverse it or cancel it at that point. All the more reason to make sure and confirm the correct email address before hitting send.


Valid point and I get that. I guess it's that guy in general, I said I would accept cash as well and he was right in front of my house when he sent the transfer. Maybe he was having a bad day.


----------



## Diablo

t_lecuyer said:


> Just read that story... man, that's a bit nuts. Always wondered if that kind of thing would happen, but at same time, this was entirely that guy's fault, as in, if you send money to someone you have to select them from your list. He should have checked before sending that kind of amount.
> 
> I'm still comfortable having it on but can understand why in some cases (larger pruchases, etc) it would leave some uneasy. I guess what I never got (thinking i'm a reasonable person in general), is why he got so upset and swore at me. I would have gladly removed the Auto Deposit had he asked or accepted cash.


Ya, for me, I dont do EMT deals that often, maybe once a month or a few times a year, so managing passwords for each transaction isnt a big deal and therefore not worth potentially going through that again (what if next time it is a malicious person, and not just an idiot with fingers that click faster than his brain?).
Id probably take the risk of auto deposit if I was running my own business and taking payments on a daily basis.

But the real eye opener in that experience was how clumsy the system itself is, and I dont trust it as much as I once did. the stories of banks (or Interac) not owning some cases of fraud, are definitely part of it as well.


----------



## t_lecuyer

Diablo said:


> Ya, for me, I dont do EMT deals that often, maybe once a month or a few times a year, so managing passwords for each transaction isnt a big deal and therefore not worth potentially going through that again (what if next time it is a malicious person, and not just an idiot with fingers that click faster than his brain?).
> Id probably take the risk of auto deposit if I was running my own business and taking payments on a daily basis.
> 
> But the real eye opener in that experience was how clumsy the system itself is, and I dont trust it as much as I once did. the stories of banks (or Interac) not owning some cases of fraud, are definitely part of it as well.


I understand, I'm happy to get other perspectives as it left me a bit shook as a "good dude" to have this guy behave like he did. 

I get that people all have a level of comfort with these technologies. Personally I have it on because I don't use Kijiji or Marketplace so the transfers are usually from people I know, or people on here who I have exchanged with and in most cases you can see through feedback and comments if they are good people if there is doubt. Banks are very annoying to deal with in most instances!


----------



## Kerry Brown

t_lecuyer said:


> Banks are very annoying to deal with in most instances!


Understatement of the year, possibly the century.


----------



## Diablo

t_lecuyer said:


> I understand, I'm happy to get other perspectives as it left me a bit shook as a "good dude" to have this guy behave like he did.
> 
> I get that people all have a level of comfort with these technologies. Personally I have it on because I don't use Kijiji or Marketplace so the transfers are usually from people I know, or people on here who I have exchanged with and in most cases you can see through feedback and comments if they are good people if there is doubt. Banks are very annoying to deal with in most instances!


I wonder if he was trying to play you?
Ie cancel the payment before you accepted, while he was already on his way?
otherwise I dont know what his issue would be with you having auto deposit.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Diablo said:


> But the real eye opener in that experience was how clumsy the system itself is, and I dont trust it as much as I once did. the stories of banks (or Interac) not owning some cases of fraud, are definitely part of it as well.


Agreed. The banks absolve themselves for any responsibility like usual. One case I heard recently was after several weeks, a transfer was reversed out someone's account and the bank's response was that they were complying with a request from originating bank. No notification or reason was given to the recipient, other than it was requested b the other bank. I am not sure how it ended up.


----------



## t_lecuyer

Diablo said:


> I wonder if he was trying to play you?
> Ie cancel the payment before you accepted, while he was already on his way?
> otherwise I dont know what his issue would be with you having auto deposit.


You mean if I didn't have it on he woulda tried to cancel? I dunno, he was a guy in his mid 50s and seemed a little rough around the edges in terms of interactions, so im thinking he wouldn't be that savvy. My gut feeling is that he has a short fuse and may not have been the brightest dude so maybe he thought I was challenging him by asking why I shouldn't have had the Auto Deposit on (which as you guys can tell from this convo, I just want to understand)!


----------



## bzrkrage

t_lecuyer said:


> and in most cases you can see through feedback and comments if they are good people


And at full circle, we’re back with the “feedback” 
I’ve lost 2 rounds of 40+ Feedback with new site design & new owners... what am I at? 2 positive fb now?


----------



## BlueRocker

I think some people expect to send an e-transfer in advance, and telling you the password when they pick up the goods. Kind of showing good faith that you're actually going to show up and have the money to purchase the item. Messes with the plan if auto-deposit is enabled, but nothing a simple conversation could not take care of. People are weird though.


----------



## t_lecuyer

BlueRocker said:


> I think some people expect to send an e-transfer in advance, and telling you the password when they pick up the goods. Kind of showing good faith that you're actually going to show up and have the money to purchase the item. Messes with the plan if auto-deposit is enabled, but nothing a simple conversation could not take care of. People are weird though.


This makes a lot of sense and will consider it if a buyer suggests it. The guy even contacted me through Reverb so could have even paid through the site (which he should have done because Reverb saw through my messages and threatened to close my account). Thanks for the insight guys! (and sorry to the OP for highjacking the thread 😅)


----------



## mawmow

I would never pay through Interact anyway I decided since I heard it was easily used for fraud some years ago.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I didn't even know EMT offered this option, but I fear every single buyer will now want to use it 
My decisions largely go by my gut. Is the buyer friendly, literate, willing to speak on the phone? The first hint of anything bizzare and I am out.

TG


----------



## sulphur

I had a sketchy character asking for more pics of the amp head I'm selling.

I just posted a couple of stock photos as the amp is like new and that's what I told him.
I've experienced enough tire kickers and flakes to be apprehensive about aiding any more nonesense.

He then replies that he's in Montreal, that's why he wanted me to take pics.
It was the next bit that set off the red flags was the he would send his "courier service" to come by and pick it up.
I told him to "take a hike, scam artist". I forget the guys name and blocked his profile.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

BlueRocker said:


> I think some people expect to send an e-transfer in advance, and telling you the password when they pick up the goods. Kind of showing good faith that you're actually going to show up and have the money to purchase the item. Messes with the plan if auto-deposit is enabled, but nothing a simple conversation could not take care of. People are weird though.


It does tell you before you hit "send" that the recipient has auto deposit enabled which is why it's not asking you to create a password, etc. So if you don't feel comfortable in an instance such as this example you can nope out of the transaction before sending the money.


----------



## Guitar101

Diablo said:


> I posted a long story in the other EMT thread last week about my experience with auto-deposit, so wont bore anyone by re-typing it. TLR- Never again. I want as much control of what goes in my account as out.


I never saw it but if I was selling something, I'm not sure I'd be pissed off if someone deposits their money into my account before they even came to pick it up. The guy that was pissed off in an earlier thread was probably pissed because he'd already paid for it so he couldn't change his mind if he wanted to. I also don't want anyone to have my address so meeting someplace is a better idea to me.


----------

